# Inheritor, e-short by Gav Thorpe



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/hh-inheritor-ebook.html

Now this I had not expected to see, a serious nod to the Dawn of War games. Taking place on Kronus, the world featured in Dawn of War 2, as well featuring the popular chaos villain Eliphas the Inheritor.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Ah nice to see they reference to the series and even use characters from it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes this completley took me by surprise. Surely I don't expect an masterpiece from Gav Thorpe, but I am intrigued. Perhaps he could write a small series within the HH-series about Eliphas rise to power during the Heresy.


----------



## jareddm (Jan 6, 2014)

Dawn of War: Dark Crusade, not Dawn of War 2.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

jareddm said:


> Dawn of War: Dark Crusade, not Dawn of War 2.


Eliphas is also present in Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Eliphas is also present in Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising.


Yes he is, but some of us prefer to forget that. He never recaptured the gravitas he had in Dark Crusade. That and his armour went from ultrabadass to fail. His voice had the same problem.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes he is, but some of us prefer to forget that. He never recaptured the gravitas he had in Dark Crusade. That and his armour went from ultrabadass to fail. His voice had the same problem.
> 
> 
> LotN



I found his voice painful to listen to in DC. He speaks so slow it's almost 1 word per second.
He is pretty terrible in Chaos Rising. It's also sad to see him become Abaddon's bitch in Retribution. But he does get some great dialogue in most of the game. Plus, he becomes a daemon prince at the end of his story. So even though he becomes Abaddon's bitch, I still think he is better in Retribution than in DC. He just gets much better dialogue (imo)

https://youtu.be/-LlHgYJrTEs?t=2m47s


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I found his voice painful to listen to in DC. He speaks so slow it's almost 1 word per second.


Whuh? Eliphas's voice in DC was a booming baritone, the kind of voice a fanatical demagogue should have. His voice in DC was standard CSM voice number one.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> Whuh? Eliphas's voice in DC was a booming baritone, the kind of voice a fanatical demagogue should have. His voice in DC was standard CSM voice number one.
> 
> 
> LotN


I had no issue with the deepness (I agree that it's better) it's just that his words are spoken far too slowly.


----------

